# Old or New



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why is it that people always tell us that goods made pre-war were of better quality and lasted longer than todays goods. Bearing in mind the costs against the wages ratio.
I will accept the exception of course.  
Living in todays world, for most of us, is a major improvement on those days.

cabby


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

I must say my 1960-70 Triumph motorbikes were a nightmare to keep running compared to todays bikes. Could not have done a 4 hour ride and just put it in the garage ready for next time like I have done today.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------

